# subtitles



## Huntress (Sep 11, 2011)

Frequently, I find i need to have subtitles on tv shows/movies. 
Sound dubbing regarding speech seems to have gotten really sloppy in recent years, especially with background noises having a very quiet moment so u turn up the sound and then BAM! loud as fuck explosions or whatever, so u turn it back down and then u cant hear people talking.

Also, people whispering, shouting, talking with accents and slurring their words seems to have become much more common too.

Try watching a movie for the first time with no subtitles, and then on second viewing, having subs turned on. I guarantee there will be some dialogue that you missed/will make much more sense.

Does anyone else notice this? and no, im not going deaf


----------



## Superstarseven (Sep 11, 2011)

PaperAngel said:


> Frequently, I find i need to have subtitles on tv shows/movies.
> Sound dubbing regarding speech seems to have gotten really sloppy in recent years...
> ...talking with accents and slurring their words seems to have become much more common too.



Info on CNBLUE's debut single, In My Head


----------



## Huntress (Sep 11, 2011)

clip isnt available from my country


----------



## Jing (Sep 11, 2011)

I use subtitles with a few TV shows since some of the people talk real low and hushed at certain times. But the remote to my TV broke a long time ago and now I cant turn the subtitles off :/. But the subtitles dont really get in the way of much so I dont mind it.

With movies, I never use them. Cause when I watch a movie for like the first time, I turn the volume up a bit so I can actually hear what people say the first time around.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 11, 2011)

Only old movies have low talking audio,and loud as hell explosions and music.

Like The Matrix for example.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 11, 2011)

I love subtitles. Whenever I have the option, I activate them. I like being able to read and hear at the same time, especially in case I miss something. I'm the only person I know who likes them though.


----------



## Huntress (Sep 11, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I love subtitles. Whenever I have the option, I activate them. I like being able to read and hear at the same time, especially in case I miss something. I'm the only person I know who likes them though.



yesssssss, a fellow subtitle lover! 
id rep u but im 24ed atm >.<


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 11, 2011)

PaperAngel said:


> Frequently, I find i need to have subtitles on tv shows/movies.
> Sound dubbing regarding speech seems to have gotten really sloppy in recent years, *especially with background noises having a very quiet moment so u turn up the sound and then BAM! loud as fuck explosions or whatever, so u turn it back down and then u cant hear people talking.*
> 
> Also, people whispering, shouting, talking with accents and slurring their words seems to have become much more common too.
> ...


Now this is what annoys me to death in some movies .


----------



## Nechku Chan (Sep 11, 2011)

I Prefer Subs,Dubs are Sometimes Horrible and you can't hear what the hell someone is saying.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 11, 2011)

I prefer dubs because I don't want to be forced to have to read subtitles. I just want the option.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 11, 2011)

It depends on the movie. Sometimes I need  it due to the accent and sometimes because of how you said, the dubbing is sloppy. 

There's also the case that I start watching a movie, after a couple minutes I decide I have to download subtitles, and when I start using I barely have to look at it


----------



## Huntress (Sep 11, 2011)

I am meaning english language media, just so everyone knows.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 11, 2011)

:sweat

The only time I _don't_ put subtitles on is when I'm able to put the sound up sufficiently high (very high). I don't like missing any dialogue at all for films that I'm interested in and am watching for the first time. 

I've been doing this for years, but what I've changed recently is now I only try and look at the subs when I've not heard the speaking well. Otherwise, you're basically reading *all* the dialogue seconds before it's actually spoken, which isn't really how films are supposed to be watched.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 11, 2011)

Well since english isn't my native language i always see movies with subtitles, i'm not used to see them without them.


----------



## P (Sep 11, 2011)

I usually watch TV with the closed captioning turned on, because sometimes it IS pretty dang hard to understand some of the characters, and also so I don't end up blasting the TV and pissing off my neighbors. Unfortunately, it seems like the people who write the closed captions have some horrible grammar problems half the time, and when there's a lot of dialogue going on, they seem to just say, "fuck it", and write maybe half a line of gibberish and leave it at that, skipping the next 3 or 4 lines of dialogue; meaning I STILL have to crank up the volume even with the damn CC on just to catch everything being said. How do deaf people put up with this shit?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 11, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> It depends on the movie. Sometimes I need  it due to the accent and sometimes because of how you said, the dubbing is sloppy.
> 
> There's also the case that I start watching a movie, after a couple minutes I decide I have to download subtitles, and when I start using I barely have to look at it


I remember in True Grit, I really thought about turning on the subtitles.

Don't get me wrong, I loved True Grit, but Jeff Bridges slurred words are very hard to hear.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## tari101190 (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Jena (Sep 11, 2011)

It depends on the movie and time of day I'm watching.

For example, if I'm watching a movie at night I'll turn down the volume on the TV and put on the subtitles so I don't wake anyone up. Only other time I put subtitle on English movies is if its like the film adaptation of a Shakespeare play or something similar. 

Non-english movies I always put the subtitles on, though. Cartoons are the only thing that can be dubbed without being ridiculous, at least IMO.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 11, 2011)

I'll use subtitles depending on what I'm watching. If it's something where the sound is too low or has very interesting dialogue that I don't want to miss, I turn them on. Otherwise I'll stick with the sound.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 11, 2011)

PaperAngel said:


> clip isnt available from my country






But I like subtitles for movies, for television I don't like them.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Sep 12, 2011)

I more often than not use subs, especially for the reasons mentioned in the OP. Having to adjust the volume constantly just does my head in.

(Also I watch a lot of stuff at 1.5x to 2x speed to save time, and subtitles are perfect to pick up on stuff that may be missed)


----------



## Corran (Sep 12, 2011)

I will only use subtitles if I have to rewind a scene a few times and if I can't figure out what they are saying 

But I don't like using them on english speaking movies because I have a bad habit of reading the whole subtitle before the person has finished speaking so it can interfere with my enjoyment of the movie/tv show.


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 12, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> Well since english isn't my native language i always see movies with subtitles



This. And all english tv shows here have subtitles in my native language.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2011)

I will sometimes turn subtitles on for those movies that have super loud action sequences and music but very low voices. 

Man those piss me off.


Otherwise I really hate subtitles.


----------

